# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  نصب اتوماتیک برنامه بر روی گوشی بدون دانلود (مانند گوگل پلی و بازار)

## elham1611

در سایتهایی مثل گوکل پلی و بازار دیدیم که به جای دکمه دانلود برنامه دکمه نصب هست و برنامه رو به طور اتوماتیک بر روی گوشی نصب میکنه.
این کار رو با چ زبان برنامه نویسی و تکنولوژی انجام میدن؟ آیا همون جاوا هستش :متفکر:

----------


## storm_saeed

کلی راه هست ولی  مرسوم ترینش باینه که از push notification استفاده کرد به این صورت که id برنامه بازار من تو سرور های بازار ذخیره شده موقعی که من رو دانلود کلیک میکنم یه ریکویست بازار به گوگل میده که میگه به فلان یوزر یه ریکویست بزن حالا محتویاتش میتونه یه لینکی از apk برنامه باشه و موقع دریافت دیتا کوگل برنامه بازار تشخیص میده که apk رو دانلود کنه

----------


## elham1611

من نمیدونم اصلا چی رو باید در اینترنت در این زمینه جستجو کنم.
لطفا بگید چ عباراتی رو برای درست کردن همچین موردی باید سرچ کرد.

----------


## storm_saeed

gcm یا همون push notification رو مطالعه کنید اول 
بعد حالا بسته به زبان سمت وبی که بلدید به گوگل یه جیسون حاوی لینک apk برنامه رو بفرستید حالا سعی کنید تو گوشی اونو دانلود کنید

----------


## dasssnj

سلام . من فکر نمی کنم منظور این دوستمون نحوه ی دانلود کردن برنامه یا پوش نوتیفیکیشن باشه ، به نظرم می خوان بدونن بعد از اینکه برنامه دانلود شد چطوری باید اتوماتیک نصبش کنیم و بدون اینکه کاربر گزینه ی Install را بزنه ، یعنی این کار در پس زمینه انجام بشه.
اگه درست گفتم بگید تا توضیح بدم.

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

> در سایتهایی مثل گوکل پلی و بازار دیدیم که به جای دکمه دانلود برنامه دکمه نصب هست و برنامه رو به طور اتوماتیک بر روی گوشی نصب میکنه.
> ...


دوستمون storm_saeed راهنمایی های صحیحی میکنه در این زمینه.
فقط توجه داشته باشید که نصب از بازار بطور خودکار با شرط روت بودن گوشی اندرویدیتون اتفاق میفته و این گزینه حتی در منوی تنظیمات بازار هم هست که قابل فعال کردن یا غیرفعال کردنه.
این نصب در صورتی بطور اتوماتیک از بازار انجام میشه که گوشی Root شده باشه.
در Play Store بدلیل اینکه Android محصول خود Google هست و تشخیص دادن شماره سریال گوشی و دسترسی به منوی روت شده گوشی توسط Play Store نصب شده روی گوشی و ارتباط کاملاً Match با سایت Play Store این نصب حتی در صورت Root نبودن گوشی هم بطور خودکار انجام میشه.

----------


## elham1611

درسته نصب اتوماتیک احتیاج به گوشی روت شده داره. بازار هم در نسخه 5 خودش این امکان رو برای گوشیهای روت شده فراهم کرده.
ولی من منظورم این امکان نبود.
منظورم همون کاری هست که دقیقا بازار و گوگل پلی میکنند.بعد از زدن دکمه نصب شروع میکنه به دانلود برنامه و بعد برا نصبش حالا یک اجازه هم میگیره.منظورم خیلی ساده هست.
آیا این کار push notification  رو با asp.net هم میشه انجام داد یا صرفا با php میشه؟

----------


## storm_saeed

> درسته نصب اتوماتیک احتیاج به گوشی روت شده داره. بازار هم در نسخه 5 خودش این امکان رو برای گوشیهای روت شده فراهم کرده.
> ولی من منظورم این امکان نبود.
> منظورم همون کاری هست که دقیقا بازار و گوگل پلی میکنند.بعد از زدن دکمه نصب شروع میکنه به دانلود برنامه و بعد برا نصبش حالا یک اجازه هم میگیره.منظورم خیلی ساده هست.
> آیا این کار push notification  رو با asp.net هم میشه انجام داد یا صرفا با php میشه؟


منظورتون خود برنامه اندرویدی  گوگل پلی هست یا وبسایت گوگل پلی ؟ چون از هر دو محصول میشه با کلیک بر روی دکمه نصب برنامه رو نصب کرد
برنامه اندرویدی که نیاز به کارخاصی نداره apk رو دانلود کنید و بعد با یه intent با تایپ application/vnd.android.package-archive برنامرو نصب کنید
اگه از طریق وبسایت منظورتونه با push notification باید این کارو بکنید که با هر زبون سمت سرور میشه این کارو انجام داد بعد سمت کلاینت مثل حالت بالا apk رو دانلود میکنید و بعد نصبش میکنید

----------


## elham1611

ممنون ولی منظورم اینقدر پیچیده نبود.
کلا میخواستم بدونم این اپلیکیشن بازار یا گوگل پلی چطور کار میکنند که بدون دانلود برنامه رو نصب میکنند :افسرده:

----------


## dasssnj

> ممنون ولی منظورم اینقدر پیچیده نبود.
> کلا میخواستم بدونم این اپلیکیشن بازار یا گوگل پلی چطور کار میکنند که بدون دانلود برنامه رو نصب میکنند


اون پروگرس بار که پر میشه مربوط به دانلوده ، کی گفته دانلود نمی کنند ؟؟؟؟

بعد از دانلودش اون را توی پوشه ی دیتای خودشون ذخیره می کنند و با یه دستور ساده نصبش می کنن که البته نیاز به روت داره . گوگل پلی هم به این دلیل به روت نیاز نداره که برنامه ی سیستمی گوشیه و دسترسی کامل داره .

----------


## Nevercom

پروسه خیلی ساده هست

شناسه ی دستگاه شما در سیستم گوگل ذخیره میشه و به ایمیل شما نسبت داده میشه.
وقتی وارد سایت Google Play میشید و درخواست نصب می دید، ازتون میخاد دستگاهتون رو انتخاب کنید.
بعد از اون یک Push Notification به دستگاهتون میفرسته که حاوی اطلاعاتی هست، مثلاً ID اون اپلیکیشن.
اپلیکیشن Google Play روی دستگاه Push Notification رو دریافت می کنه و تشخیص میده که دستور دانلود فلان برنامه هست، و دانلودش می کنه.
حالا از اینجا به بعد فقط مرحله ی نصب باقی میمونه که نیاز به توضیح نداره.

----------


## elham1611

ولی وقتی ما از بازار میگیرم که گوشی روت نشده.
من میخوام یک اپلیکیشن مثل بازار درست کنم و  دکمه نصب برا برنامه ها بزارم.دقیقا مثل بازار. فقط یک اطلاعات کلی در مورد ساختن این جور اپلیکیشن میخواستم.
نمیدونم چرا سوال به این سادگی رو نمیتونم خوب بفهمونم. :ناراحت: 

اصلا فکر کنید من میخوام یک مارکت اندروید مثل بازار درست کنم. حالا صد تا برنامه هم دارم که توی سرور گذاشتمشون. حالا میخوام این بازار برنامه ها رو روی گوشی طرف نصب کنم.
حالا من از همه جا بیخبر فقط با سی شارپ و asp.net کار کردم و چیزی از جاوا و اندروید و ... سر در نمیارم یک عمر فقط با اونها کار کردم.

----------


## elham1611

در این عکس مشخص کردم.
میخوام دقیقا یک دکمه ای مثل همین دکمه *نصب*  درست کنم.که دقیقا همون کارهای تو بازار رو انجام بده
نمیدونم وقتی کاربر روی دکمه نصب کلیک میکنه چ اتفاقاتی میفته.

----------


## skkhossein

سلام یه برنامه خیلی ساده در این مورد توی تاپیک نمونه برنامه های کوچک و مفيد اندروید هست که یه فایل دانلود میکنه و به صورت پروگرس بار نشون میده همون برنامه دانلودر
سورس برنامه رو باز کنید و نحوه ی کارش رو مطالعه کنید 
امیدوارم به جواب برسید

----------

